# Home made Eca Stack



## hoolah (Sep 1, 2010)

Has anyone done this?

Whats reveiws on it aswell?

Thanks


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Are you referring to chest eeze; pro plus and aspirin?


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Go boots get some chesteze it has 18mg ephedrine

Go boots get some pro plus take 3-4 so 150-200mg caffiene

Go boots fet some asprin take one 75 mg tab

Take this stack 2-3 times a day

Seems like boots ita branching out its products to hit the bodybuilding community wonder when they will start selling pure testosterone in headache tabs


----------



## hoolah (Sep 1, 2010)

ephedrine

Pure Caffeine powder

and asprin i was going to give the boot as i read its just for pain ect


----------



## hoolah (Sep 1, 2010)

ephedrine

Pure Caffeine powder

and asprin i was going to give the boot as i read its just for pain ect


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

hoolah said:


> ephedrine
> 
> Pure Caffeine powder
> 
> and asprin i was going to give the boot as i read its just for pain ect


ahhh right, so you have the ephedrine? and caffeine powder? and aspirin?

Yes it works very well. Blunts appetite and increases energy, very effective.


----------



## hoolah (Sep 1, 2010)

yeah buddy, already got, the only problem i had was when i done this before, i only used eph and after about 2 month's i was neally doing triple dosage because it wasnt effecting me,

But i have now learnt, not sure if this is true or just a load of bull though, i have been advised to do,

week 1 - monday-wednesday-friday-sunday

week 2 - Tuesday - thrusday saterday - monday repeat

just skip a day so my body doesnt look for the eph and when i actually take it, it realises its in my system lol sounds daft but what you think?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

hoolah said:


> yeah buddy, already got, the only problem i had was when i done this before, i only used eph and after about 2 month's i was neally doing triple dosage because it wasnt effecting me,
> 
> But i have now learnt, not sure if this is true or just a load of bull though, i have been advised to do,
> 
> ...


Yeah people do stop taking for a while. I have never seen a break up like that, the most common way to run it is to do 2 weeks on then 2 weeks off. You can also do 2 days on 2 days off.


----------



## hoolah (Sep 1, 2010)

Well its today is the start so, im just going to go with the flow and see what happens ay  thanks for the help buddy


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

hoolah said:


> Well its today is the start so, im just going to go with the flow and see what happens ay  thanks for the help buddy


no probs mate


----------

